# Drahtlose Temperaturübertragung



## Fränki (14 März 2006)

Hallo Miteinander,
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob man mir hier helfen kann.
Ich suche Hersteller die Temperaturen Drahtlose übermitteln können.
Meine Firma ist in der Lebensmittel Branche tätig.
Beispiel:
Unser Kunde will die Kerntemperatur seiner Ware benützen um diese zu kontrollieren.
Weiterhin soll diese Kerntemperatur, meiner Steuerung, Aufschluß für die Regelung der Anlagentemperatur geben. 
Umgebungsinformationen:
Anlage in der sich die Ware befindet ist komplett aus Edelstahl hergestellt.
Max Temperatur bis ca.110°C
Dampfatmosphäre Also es muß soetwas schon geben weil ein Mitbewerber so was schon einsetzt. Er sagt mir aber nicht wo er diese Lösung Gekauft hat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kann mir jemand einen Tip geben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vielen Dank


----------



## Praios (14 März 2006)

Hi,
schau mal ob das weiter hilft!
http://www.phoenixcontact.com/global_scripts/reload.jsp?template=mainTemplate&url=http%3A//www.phoenixcontact.com/de/produkte/signalanpassung/1865_23591.htm%3Fland%3Dde%26lang%3Dde


----------



## ConEx (14 März 2006)

*Temperaturen, drahtlos*

Hallo,
Welcher Hersteller Temperaturen Drahtlose übermittelt...? Vielleicht Hersteller von Infrarotstrahlern ???  
Im Ernst, wir haben uns mal halb dämlich gesucht nach Temperatursensoren mit drahtloser Messwertübertragung, die in Sattdampfumgebung bis 140 °C arbeiten, und zwar für die Überwachung von Sterilgut in Sterilisatoren mit Stahlkammern. Damals (vor etwa 5 Jahren) haben wir schliesslich aufgegeben.
Von einem Spezialisten haben wir damals die Auskunft bekommen, dass aktive Sender wegen Problemen mit der Stromversorgung praktisch nicht machbar seien. Allerdings haben sie damals schon an Systemen mit fremdgespiesenen Sendern analog zu RFID gearbeitet.
Leider erinnere ich mich nicht mehr an den Namen der Firma, es war jedoch jemand aus Deutschland.
Wichtig scheint mir, dass über Kurzstrecken eine Datenübertragung mit induktiver Fremdspeisung auch durch Edelstahl hindurch erfolgen kann.


----------



## Fränki (15 März 2006)

Hallo Danke für die schnellen Antworten,
bei Phoenix habe ich ein Problem mit der Spannungsversorgung.
Das Gerät müsste mit Akkus laufen. Habe in unseren Anlagen nicht die möglichkeit die Spannungsversorgung über Leitung oder Schleifkontakte herzustellen.Ein Durchlauf bei unseren Anlagen kann bis zu 3-6h dauern.
Ich such mich auch schon zu tote aber irgend einer muß soetwas doch haben.


----------



## ConEx (15 März 2006)

Noch einmal zum Thema:
Bei diesen Umgebungstemperaturen ist, wie man mir gesagt hat, eine Stromversorgung über Akku und Batterien nicht machbar.
Beim RFID- Prinzip erfolgt die Stromversorgung meist drahtlos induktiv über eine geringe Entfernung.
Der so mit einem Ladungsimpuls versorgte Sender strahlt als Echo eine codierte Impulsfolge zurück, die eben auch Messdaten enthalten kann.
Dabei kann die benötigte Induktionsschleife innerhalb oder ausserhalb der Edelstahlkammer liegen.
Ich habe ähnliches schon beschrieben gesehen, weiss aber leider nicht mehr wo.


----------



## Gast (3 April 2006)

Hallo,

über RFID hat eine Firma aus Östereich sowas zu bieten. Die Firma nennt sich CTR, war mal ein Artikel im SPS-Magazin www.sps-magazin.de/artikel/rubshow.asp?rub=2549 .


----------



## Unreal (4 April 2006)

Servus,


Ist zwar aus einem anderem Bereich, aber vielleicht können die helfen:
http://www.sensortelemetrie.de/Produkte/produkte.htm

Wenn nicht, die sensor+test ist glaube ich am 30.05.06 in Nürnberg,
da findest du bestimmt was. Die Messe ist jetzt noch grösser, da die 
Meascomp-Veranstaltung integriert wurde.

MfG Unreal


----------

